# any body used these?? PURE BULBINE 500mg



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-BULBINE-500mg-120-tabs-Testosterone-Booster-/110724807008?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item19c7b67960

Just wanted some feedback as they are pretty cheap

Cheers woodgates


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You in luck, just taken two tabs of this stuff.

So will let you know what i think, but so far it's good, i can feel the hairs on the back of my neck standing on end.

So something is going on.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> You in luck, just taken two tabs of this stuff.
> 
> So will let you know what i think, but so far it's good, i can feel the hairs on the back of my neck standing on end.
> 
> So something is going on.


Sweet been on pct for about 4 days now would this be a good thing to take while on pct?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well from what i've read, some folk have been using it and quite welli might add.

But iirc it becomes liver toxic after 15 days, so id take just the one bottle and throw in some liv52 to be safe, that's how im doing it.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Guys, pure Bulbine is bullsh!t. Bulbine has to be standarized to get the exact dosage of the actives that raises test and lowers estrogen! It follows something called an "inverted-U" dose response curve. Imagine the letter "U," but imagine it upside down. That's how the dose response of this herb would appear on paper. If you take a certain amount, it raises testosterone - to a point. Once you hit the peak dose, the more you take, the lower your testosterone will go.

That's why you should stick with something like Phytoserms or Tropinol (I prefer Phytoserms because of the extra Divanil).

It's only found at http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-phytoserms-347-60-caps.cfm

BTW. Stack Phyto with something like Bridge, HCGenerate or Testforce v2 FTW!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u can get pure bulbine own brand same as that for about a tenner a tub they put your label on it for u and voila u got ur own supplement business


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> u can get pure bulbine own brand same as that for about a tenner a tub they put your label on it for u and voila u got ur own supplement business


Can do the same with tribulus, neither will provide results.

As explained by JayJo below.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

JayJo said:


> Guys, pure Bulbine is bullsh!t. Bulbine has to be standarized to get the exact dosage of the actives that raises test and lowers estrogen! It follows something called an "inverted-U" dose response curve. Imagine the letter "U," but imagine it upside down. That's how the dose response of this herb would appear on paper. If you take a certain amount, it raises testosterone - to a point. Once you hit the peak dose, the more you take, the lower your testosterone will go.
> 
> That's why you should stick with something like Phytoserms or Tropinol (I prefer Phytoserms because of the extra Divanil).
> 
> BTW. Stack Phyto with something like Bridge, HCGenerate or Testforce v2 FTW!


Firstly, we have to accept that bulbine is a now a "hot" new supplement - because of that....there will be a lot of hype around certain products and lots of "dissing" by other manufacturers of competitor products. That's always been the case, and this is a very competitive industry - look at creapure / creatine mono. In reality there's no difference between a good creatine mono and "creapure"....creapure is just the German company, Degussa's brand name for theirs and they did a better job marketing their mono than other companies did.

In terms of the inverted u, this has been mentioned a lot on US forums, and it all kicked off on Antony Robert's blog. As much as it's been mentioned and as much as I like Antony Robert's blog...no independent clinical data has ever been published showing what the best dose of bulbine for a healthy adult male actually is. All the dosage recommendations have been given by individual manufacturers, and many of them are recommendations based upon the manufacturer's own *"proprietary blend"*...so you don't actually know how much you're taking. The two products you mention above are both prop blends - you have absolutely no idea how much bulbine you're taking in them.

Bulbine Natalensis has a long history of use in Africa, and initial reports from actual users on the forums etc. have been *very, very positive*....but I think you need to take with a pinch of salt claims by individual manufacturer's as they're all trying to corner the market on what will be the next "hot" natural testosterone booster. You saw the same with DAA - DAA studies came out, and immediately people launched £40-£50 DAA supplements saying "mine's better than theirs".....now what do people take? Often times it's bulk DAA from us, or MyProtein, or another bulk supplier. I'm not saying this will be the case with bulbine, but I definately think you need to take claims from individual manufacturers with a massive, massive pinch of salt as they're all trying to corner the market and win sales.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well someone has to be the guinea pig, plus iirc the same was said about bulk daa vs branded. And lo and behold it was rumbled that there was sweet fa difference, unless you threw in other ingredients. Which kinda defeats the odds when comparing.

But anyway i'll let you all know what i think, im 37 so i'll know if it's working.

But i might head for the phytoserms next, im assuming it's from ntbm as i do need to grab their skelly balm at some point.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Well someone has to be the guinea pig, plus iirc the same was says about bulk daa vs branded. And lo and behold it was rumbled that there was sweet fa difference, unless you threw in other ingredients. Which kinda defeats the odds when comparing.


Personally I think something that contained:

- DAA

- Bulbine Natalensis

- Divanil

- Icariin

...would make a really, really nice natural test booster. Maybe adding some shilajit. I know I've had great results from Divanil and Icariin....shilajit is just interesting, and the user reports on every bulbine / daa sup have been positive.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed, throw in some resveratrol and some fenugreek and you have the makings for one excellent test booster.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Personally I think something that contained:
> 
> - DAA
> 
> ...


Nice suggestions, only problem when looking to combine ingredients is find a way to include an effective dose of everything with in the one singular dosing protocol.

It is quite costly and time consuming to experiment and test so for this reason it would strike me a more marketable approach to provide cost effective individual options and allow users to stack dosing as they chose or need.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

jw390898 said:


> Nice suggestions, only problem when looking to combine ingredients is find a way to include an effective dose of everything with in the one singular dosing protocol.
> 
> It is quite costly and time consuming to experiment and test so for this reason it would strike me a more marketable approach to provide cost effective individual options and allow users to stack dosing as they chose or need.


Powder? You could mix it all together in a powder and get the right dosages that way....it would taste *horrible* however lol....worse than CEE even I expect. Hmmm....you could maybe make an "Animal Pak" style product with multiple caps in so users had 1 cap of X, 1 cap of Y etc....that'd be interesting.

Totally agree in terms of more marketable / less costly to have fewer ingredients per product. Personally I loved Icariin when I tried it in AN's Drive from memory, and Forskolin is always solid as a single ingredient.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

Bulbine isnt ****.. the main problem with it is you need 500mg per 10kg you weigh.. so a 100kg bloke would need 10 tablets a day making it not that good for value


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I've read logs where people used hardly any (compared to the study), and got decent gains in natural test that were demonstrated via blood work. Due to that, I think you can probably get away with using less bulbine than the original study recommended....however, we'll have to wait to see more logs come out in the UK first to get a better idea, as US logs are always a little....erm...excitable and over enthusiastic lol.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

klosey said:


> Bulbine isnt ****.. the main problem with it is you need 500mg per 10kg you weigh.. so a 100kg bloke would need 10 tablets a day making it not that good for value





BBWarehouse said:


> I've read logs where people used hardly any (compared to the study), and got decent gains in natural test that were demonstrated via blood work. Due to that, I think you can probably get away with using less bulbine than the original study recommended....however, we'll have to wait to see more logs come out in the UK first to get a better idea, as US logs are always a little....erm...excitable and over enthusiastic lol.


Sorry guys, but you can't compare animal dosing to human dosing&#8230;



> Rodents taking 25mgs/kg of bodyweight showed an average testosterone level at 260% of the control group





> The human equivalent dose of a drug (or nutritional supplement) is determined by a very specific mathematical formula. The way *not* to figure this out is to simply multiply/divide by bodyweight. Test animal weighs one kilogram? You weigh 100 kilograms? Just take 100x the dose! That's not how it's done.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

JayJo said:


> Sorry guys, but you can't compare animal dosing to human dosing&#8230;


Depends what size animal I guess


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

JayJo said:


> Sorry guys, but you can't compare animal dosing to human dosing&#8230;


Totally agree, my point was based around having read some of the product logs in the US where they used pretty small dosages and got pretty impressive results. Bulbine is one of those sups where it's too early I think to know for definate, what dosage is ideal. We'll probably have another 6 months of people playing around with bulk bulbine and prop blend products with blood results and anecdotal reports being posted up before we really get a great idea on how to use it best - like was the case with Cissus when it first launched.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I'll update, now the sponsors have had their say.

currently taking 8 tabs a day, and I'm currently 5lbs up from last week, tried keeping my macros low as I could.

Can't so much as feel it working, but my arms were sore with the pump almost too sore.

Strength is up, as I'd libido.

So yeah I'd say it's good stuff.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Well I'll update, now the sponsors have had their say.
> 
> currently taking 8 tabs a day, and I'm currently 5lbs up from last week, tried keeping my macros low as I could.
> 
> ...


First time I used bulbine I noticed a very obvious increase in libido initally for about 2 weeks which dipped back to normal after this.


----------

